

Millions of People Now Get Live Streaming Video Sent to Their Phones - abstractbill
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/live_mobile_video.php

======
abstractbill
I am working as justin.tv's iPhone developer right now - feel free to ask me
anything. We also have an Android app in development (but I'm not working on
that).

~~~
mtinkerhess
Do you have plans to take advantage of the upcoming front-facing camera?

Do you have an idea of the timeline for the Android app?

~~~
abstractbill
_Do you have plans to take advantage of the upcoming front-facing camera?_

Not right now, but sure it makes sense at some point, I would guess you would
want to be able to switch between the two cameras while streaming. I think the
new api would make that pretty easy.

 _Do you have an idea of the timeline for the Android app?_

Sorry, I don't have any idea other than "soonish".

------
andrewgleave
We're currently working on Streamory.com (<http://www.streamory.com/>). It's a
simple HTTP live streaming service with single-click stream and VOD
publishing. It's designed for small-scale and non-tech publishers who want
their content available for iPhoneOS devices.

Still pre-beta, but we'll be looking for testers!

